# How to play NFS:MW on lan



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello,

       I have purchased NFS MOSTWANTED BE from ebay three moths ago, and i installed on my pc and my brother's(we are in same house). we have used D-link router to share 386kbps tata broadband connection. Now, we both of us want to play as apponents. I dont know how to configure or ping the computer. I know there are quite intellectual guys who knows about this. Please help me. If you tell me step by step i will be more thankful.

Query:

Is this official what i am doing?(To install same copy on two computers).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Krishna. What you'll need to do is download the V1.3 patch first. Apply it on both the machines. Now the trick is to assign the following in your LAN properties:
Eg:
(For Host PC)


> IP Address: 192.168.0.1
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (or whatever is picked up as the default one)
> Default gateway: 192.168.0.1
> 
> ...



(For Client PC)



> IP Address: 192.168.0.2
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 (or whatever is picked up as the default one)
> Default gateway: 192.168.0.1
> 
> ...



Now host the game & check if it gets picked up on both PC's or not. I had tried it in a local cafe where the gateway of the host PC was the same for all PC's & it detected every connection just fine. But while trying to connect on our local LAN it didn't work. I have to try this trick myself but will be worth a shot. Let me know if it works.



> I dont know how to configure or ping the computer


It's pretty easy. If you have shared the connection via a standard ethernet cable then you should have assigned IP addresses to each computers. Just check the IP address of one of the PC & ping that IP from the second machine to check physical connectivity. To ping a machine, Click on Start menu - RUN & then type in cmd. Once in the command prompt type 'ping 192.168.1.1' (or whatever the IP of the other machine is) & hit enter. If you get a reply then it's properly connected. If it says timed out then there is a problem in the connection.



> Is this official what i am doing?(To install same copy on two computers).


Technically it's not possible to play online with same copy on 2 different machines simultaneously as you can't share the same CD key. Unless you have applied a no-dvd check to it or if it's a multi-license copy, which I doubt it is. You need 2 different CD keys for every session. So yeah it's not really "official".


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2008)

Soooo....... shy to say. I've applied NO-dvd patch. 

And thanks your tutorial,tip worked.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Good on you mate. I'll probably be trying it out on my LAN tonight.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

i remember playing it with my bro


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah. It's totally fun. I mean the game isn't too hard on the resources either so it runs smoothly even on a normal onboard. I used to play for hours in a cafe before I got my own rig.


----------

